# Logitech G510 - Farbe der Beleuchtung an individuelle Profile bindbar?



## RubenPlinius (27. September 2010)

hallo leute

ich habe heute meine g510 gekriegt und habe mich besonders auf die rgb leds gefreut, allerdings trübt sich ein wenig die freude, da anscheinend die hintergrundbeleuchtungen nicht an ein jeweiliges profil gebunden werden können (wie zb bei der G9 maus)

stimmt das, oder ist das ein bug bei mir?
denn wenn ich zb ein profil für ein spiel auswähle und dort die hintergrundfarbe auf zb gelb ändere, und dann auf das standardprofil zurückwechsel, ist dort ebenfalls gelb als farbe eingestellt

mach ich was falsch oder funktioniert es einfach nicht so wie zb bei den logitech mäusen?

salut und herzlichen dank im voraus!


----------



## Palimbula (28. September 2010)

Was schreibt denn der Hersteller, also Logitech, in seiner Produktbeschreibung?


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. September 2010)

das farb feature wird so beschrieben, dass man vermutlich interpretieren kann^^
http://www.logitech.com/de-de/gaming/mice-keyboard-combos/devices/7246?WT.ac=GSeries|7295|G510Getthedetails

die tastatur hat zur zeit auch ein anderes problem (das aber im logitech forum schon besprechen wird - itunes kann nicht per media tasten gesteuert werden wenn itunes minimiert ist - also zb aus dem spiel heraus gehts nicht, windows media player etc funktionieren)
nur fürs interesse für diejenigen die sich dietastatur kaufen wollen

ansonsten kann ich sie empfehlen, is echt super^^


----------



## Goyle 2010 (30. September 2010)

> itunes kann nicht per media tasten gesteuert werden



Das ist übrigens bei (fast) allen Tastaturen wie bei meiner g11

Ansonsten würde ich mal wissen ob man das direkt an der tastatur einstellen soll oder per treibersoftware.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. September 2010)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> ansonsten kann ich sie empfehlen, is echt super^^


Jupp habe sie auch schon seit einer Woche. Hat meine "alte" G15 abgelöst. Ist wirklich eine gute Tastatur. Einziger Nachteil ist, falls es für jemanden wichtig ist, das sie keine USB-Anschlüsse mehr hat.

Aber bei deinem Problem kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen


----------

